# FMAT: Looking for information on



## Clark Kent (Jul 14, 2014)

*Looking for information on
By Leopard - 07-14-2014 12:37 PM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Can anyone tell me anything about this school?   Sankando Kai Karate Do Mordern Arnis

They have flyers all over my home town saying they are opening here but   on the website I found for them    ( listed under  Eternal River  School)  there is little to no information until you say yo will be a  member.

They do say you can make it to black belt in their organization in a year.  

I have tried tracing Facebook leads and Google search but am finding so little all I can say is MCDOJO

thanks for any help on this


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------



## swhitney222 (May 18, 2016)

Hello,

I know a little about this school. I live within walking distance from it and opened an Ed Parker's American Kenpo School literally right next to his school. He opened maybe a year and half ago, which is the same time I started teaching out of my house. I eventually grew to large for my living room so found an affordable place next to him. the owner/instructor of the school is Daniel larrabee, I haven't gone over to introduce myself yet mostly been busy with teaching and working full time as well. I plan on going over and saying hi eventually. he does seam to walk by the front of my school often with all 6 or 7 of his kids class (not sure why I think he is trying to show off or something) I would assume he would come in and introduce himself. he looks very young and from my research he only has 7 years of training. I don't know how you get all this titles from only 7 years of training, unless they are honorary. I have been training for 16 years and only hold a 2nd black in kenpo. I know he just recently promoted 2 people to brown belt which for only being open for a year and half seams fast so I am assuming there is not much material to learn. well I hope some of this info leads anyone further.

I agree though it does seam like a MCDOJO

 Shawn Whitney
Quan Fa Martial Arts
www.quanfamartialarts.com


----------



## swhitney222 (Jun 2, 2016)

went and visited this school "Eternal River School" and met this "Grand Master Doshi" just found out today that he is a level 3 sex offender. was on the news this morning. Sex offender from Barre allegedly working with children in North Brookfield


----------

